# CASING SIZE - internal hard disk WD Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop



## SUMEDH desai (Dec 25, 2016)

HII
I Want 2 use my WD (WD10EZRX) Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop  internal hard disk as a port. External hd .
i know it requires casing n connector.
when i looked online, there are 2.5 " and 3.5" inch cases for all hard disks,
But my WDs internal hd size is more than that when i measured..... nearly 4 inches.
pls share any advise or inputs i may be missing.
Thank you.


----------



## maheshn (Dec 25, 2016)

SUMEDH desai said:


> HII
> I Want 2 use my WD (WD10EZRX) Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop  internal hard disk as a port. External hd .
> i know it requires casing n connector.
> when i looked online, there are 2.5 " and 3.5" inch cases for all hard disks,
> ...



You're measuring the drive's length. Check the width instead. The WD Drive you mention is a 3.5" drive, and it will fit in any standard 3.5" casing!

(Check whether the casing is USB 2.0 or USB3. If your system has USB3 ports, it will give you a serious speed advantage while copying files).


----------

